# Check for hairballs caught in teeth



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG,I just pulled hair ball out of Bitsy's mouth, this morning,I could hear her last night making gagging sounds put she couldn't bring it up..I found hair where she chewed yesterday, she's so bad about chewing her hair on her one leg... this morning she didn't eat much and her breath smelled terrible so I checked her teeth and she's due for cleaning, then I looked closer, in the back,I could see hair stuck between her back teeth and I mean way back.. so I pulled it and I got a hair ball that was over two inches long,it was down her throat...I about fell over... Poor baby had it down her throat all night...I got it out and fed her and she ate like normal... Long haired dogs,,lesson, check way deep in their mouth,it's hard to see but check,you never know if hair it caught on the teeth in the back... Heading to vet to make sure there isn't more...



Update.. Bitsy is doing great, no more hair and he said her teeth weren't too bad, just the back ones that I can't reach well.. I gotta get them all in for dentals while I feel good,before any more surgeries..

It was 2 inches long and had a little thin "tail" of hair about another inch and a half...it was really slimey and stinky so I think that's what made her breath so foul the last couple days... 
I brush back as far as I can reach but from now on I will really look deep,Bitsy doesn't like her mouth messed with, the others are used to it since pups...but Bitsy never had much done to her teeth before I got her...

Scared me thinking it could harbour germs and maybe infection ,but her throat was fine...Bitsy and Sasha are the hair chewers and I find fuzzy poos a lot...I will have to really keep close tabs on them now...Bitsy ate and drank really well after it came out... Gotta watch for this with long hair doggies... she's pooed and peed twice so watching her closely...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> OMG,I just pulled hair ball out of Bitsy's mouth, this morning,I could hear her last night making gagging sounds put she couldn't bring it up..I found hair where she chewed yesterday, she's so bad about chewing her hair on her one leg... this morning she didn't eat much and her breath smelled terrible so I checked her teeth and she's due for cleaning, then I looked closer, in the back,I could see hair stuck between her back teeth and I mean way back.. so I pulled it and I got a hair ball that was over two inches long,it was down her throat...I about fell over... Poor baby had it down her throat all night...I got it out and fed her and she ate like normal... Long haired dogs,,lesson, check way deep in their mouth,it's hard to see but check,you never know if hair it caught on the teeth in the back... Heading to vet to make sure there isn't more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That is a new one for me! I never thought about a hair ball getting stuck in our fluff babies teeth! Thank you for sharing what happened to Bitsy. Bless, her heart ... that had to be so uncomfortable. 

You are such a good Mommy, Michelle. How have you been feeling?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

About a week ago Pipper coughed up a hairball just like a cat.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have had that happen to Lola, if she starts licking kind of incessantly, I straight away look carefully at the side of her mouth and at the back of her mouth. Mainly it is just coming from the side, but it is amazing how long the fur is that goes down the throat, poor thing. It is like it joins together and forms a mat. It has happened once in the teeth and about 3 times from the side.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm doing ok so far, hurting and dealing with swelling from lymphedema and soon to be scheduled for PT to help relieve swelling and pain... I'm glad I found it now instead of having to put this on Al when I have more surgery..I know he would have taken Bitsy to the vet if she wasn't feeling good.I just feel bad that I missed it..Poor baby I didn't think to look for a hair ball last night,I just figured she was gagging on hair but usually it passes.Never dreamed it would be caught in her teeth...

I dread to think abut puppy mill dogs, if that happens to them and no one checks...
All our SM babies are sooo lucky to have families that love and care for them...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> I have had that happen to Lola, if she starts licking kind of incessantly, I straight away look carefully at the side of her mouth and at the back of her mouth. Mainly it is just coming from the side, but it is amazing how long the fur is that goes down the throat, poor thing. It is like it joins together and forms a mat. It has happened once in the teeth and about 3 times from the side.


That's what Bitsy's did,I couldn't believe it..


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

That was scary😳. I have only found one attached from his side beard. I make sure the hair is clean of food or tooth paste or they will eat it.😝.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle, I hope the pain goes away soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

A SM member that I'm friends with on FB, has surgery on her Maltese because of a hair ball. It has caused an obstruction.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> A SM member that I'm friends with on FB, has surgery on her Maltese because of a hair ball. It has caused an obstruction.


:w00t: That's scary.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> A SM member that I'm friends with on FB, has surgery on her Maltese because of a hair ball. It has caused an obstruction.


:thumbsup:

who would of thought? good thread Michelle:aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad I posted it here and FB too, it's something I never encountered in that way...Bitsy and Sasha have brought up hair balls before or passed them in fuzzy poo, but I never had one get stuck in their throat..OMG the thought of bacteria and infection. not to mention an obstruction. I am checking them much more careful now and deeper in the mouth.. I brush their teeth but hard to get back on inside, just the sides and tops...I had to really pry her mouth wide... to see it...Poor baby...

She's acting like a million bucks tonight, perky and silly again...
Scarey , you can have dogs for years and think you're doing all you can and miss something important... I should have suspected when her breath got bad the last couple days... usually her breath isn't strong...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> A SM member that I'm friends with on FB, has surgery on her Maltese because of a hair ball. It has caused an obstruction.


Someone on FB posted abut that too.. I see from responses on FB it's happened to others so I'm glad this is a helpful thread... sure gave me something new to watch for...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Penny has the long beard and she surprised me once too this way. She was chewing on something like mad after her dinner. Piece food got in her beard and she had big hunk hair caught on her tooth. Glad you found it Michelle.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow! I'd fall over too Michelle. Who would ever think that would be there? good to know, thanks.


----------

